

Startup Quote: Thomas Edison, co-founder, General Electric - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/6648402127

======
raychancc
Opportunity is missed by most people because it is dressed in overalls and
looks like work.

\- Thomas Edison

<http://startupquote.com/post/6648402127>

